# Any Orlando / Kissimmee Area Herfs?



## D_Fish (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello people. I live just east of Mouseville. Lookin for a few brave souls desiring to fight the war on I-4 for some Herf'n. Or let me know where you are and i'll happily come your way.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I'm in Davenport, I-4 exit 58. Sending you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## ReggieFSULaw-cl (Jan 7, 2009)

D_Fish said:


> Hello people. I live just east of Mouseville. Lookin for a few brave souls desiring to fight the war on I-4 for some Herf'n. Or let me know where you are and i'll happily come your way.


You might wanna try Corona Cigars. There are two in Orlando: one downtown and the other on Sand Lake Rd.


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

I am in kissimmee. I love kissimmee florida.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Dayum, what a blast from the past.

Dont know if you noticed but one is no longer a member here, Im guessing pinked out means banned and the other two have 7 posts between them from 2008 and 2009.


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

Man. I was hoping to meet new people


----------

